# Sad ANZAC Day news



## Oggie2620 (Apr 26, 2010)

From another forum

Sadly, 4 Kiwi airman have joined the long list of those who have died in the service of their country. A Huey from No 3 Sqn RNZAF crashed en route RNZAF Ohakea to Wellington for the ANZAC commemoration. 3 on board died; oneis seriously injured in hospital.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected], that sucks! My prayers are with the families.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## evangilder (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Wildcat (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Njaco (Apr 26, 2010)

We just lost a soldier from New Jersey in AF.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## RabidAlien (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 27, 2010)




----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2010)

a long salute to all...what was the cause of the accident?


----------



## 109ROAMING (Apr 28, 2010)

A4K said:


> a long salute to all...what was the cause of the accident?



Not alot being said 

It went down in mist and low cloud apparently if thats anything to go by

Media are crying the ' Hueys are over 40 years old' or some crap


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2010)

109ROAMING said:


> Not alot being said
> 
> It went down in mist and low cloud apparently if thats anything to go by
> 
> Media are crying the ' Hueys are over 40 years old' or some crap


This is terrible news 

As far as the media goes, they'll always try and pin the cause on anything they think will create a stir. It's good for ratings.


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2010)

We've had the Iroquois' since 1966, so it's true they're not young, but you can bet if there was anything suspicious with them they would be grounded in a flash. Our mechanics and pilots are professionals, so I'm guessing the weather played a key role here.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## Oggie2620 (Apr 29, 2010)

My friend Glen who is based at Ohakea says that they had the first of the burials yesterday. I hope the Station Padre took the service becuase having met him he is a lovely man and would make a very good fist of it. His father was a 75 (NZ) Sqn Bomber boy and hes been at Ohakea for some time so would be really appropriate. 
Ohakea Base is a very devastated place at the moment..
Dee


----------



## A4K (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm not surprised Dee...We lost an instructor and pupil in a CT/4B crash when I was in...everyone was saddened at the loss.
Thanks for the update.

Evan


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 29, 2010)

Dam that blows.......


----------



## Emac44 (May 2, 2010)

My condolances to our fellow ANZACs in New Zealand and to their families. LEST WE FORGET


----------



## Oggie2620 (May 2, 2010)

Thought you might like to see this
Leaving Facebook... | Facebook
There is a link on it to a tv version and I cried while I watched!
Dee


----------

